# Getting a Dog



## MandaC (1 Nov 2008)

I know it has been discussed here before - but I would like to get a little dog, despite the fact that I will be out at work all day.

What I was thinking of was getting two small dogs and they could be company for each other during the day and then in the house evenings and weekends.  

I know a lot of the rescue centres want people who are there all day, but I wonder would it make a difference if there was company/walkies in the evenings for the two dogs. I would also prefer to take the dogs from a Rescue Centre than "buy" a purebreed.

Has anyone else got a dog/dogs that work full time and how do the dogs adjust?  Any comments much appreciated.

Have had dogs all my life, so well aware of the responsibilites (and sometimes restrictions) that come along with them, but think it is worth it.


----------



## Rois (1 Nov 2008)

I got 2 puppies a couple of months ago and they are left together most of the day. They are as happy as larry, they play games, chase each other around and cuddle up together when they want to sleep. Most of the time they are in the garden where they have warm shelter, water, toys etc. They come indoors at night and for their training lessons.  It's working out fine as they enjoy each others company.  The only "downside" (not really) is that you get double the greeting when they see you - mine are still at the hyper jumping stage.  It would be unfair to leave 1 dog alone all day, but with 2 dogs I think it's fine.  Realistically most dogs these days are on their own for large parts of the day.  Good luck!


----------



## Smashbox (1 Nov 2008)

Unfortunatly, we don't live in a world where people can stay at home all day to mind the house and the animals or pets we have.

I have a terrier, and I work everyday from 12 noon - 12 midnight. My partner works from 8am - 6pm.

So my dog sleeps inside at night, and is let out in the morning for a run when my boyfriend gets up at 7am. He then goes back to sleep for a couple of hours until I get up, around 9.30am/10am. I leave the house just after 11am so he is put outside in our back garden that is completly enclosed. 

He has a large kennel filled with toys and blankets, enough food and water for the day, and is on his own until 6pm when my boyfriend comes home. He's then inside until morning again apart from being let out for the toilet, playing and walks.

He may be alone but he really enjoys his own company. If you give them enough toys and distractions, between playing with themselves and running about, snoozing and exploring, they would be alright.

Probably if I had my way again, I would have introduced another puppy at the same time for some company. But my dog seems very happy with his situation, and I think as long as you give them enough things to bide their time, they will be ok.


----------



## Rois (1 Nov 2008)

Smashbox said:


> He may be alone but he really enjoys his own company.


 
How do you know he enjoys his own company?  Dogs are pack animals and crave company, canine or human.  My neighbours dog is left alone in the garden all day and howls most of the time - it's very distressing to hear.  When they had 2 dogs he never cried.  Would you consider getting a second dog for company?


----------



## tink (1 Nov 2008)

My friend recently got a dog from the shelter and they were  asking how much they would be around, it is a given you will be walking them in the evenings (personally I wouldn't say you are employing dog walkers as it may give them the impression you wouldn't be bothered doing it yourself) but my friend works flexi and gets off work at 4pm so they were happy enough with that. Unfortunately, it can be difficult to get a dog from shelters because of their concerns but it is understandable given a lot of the dogs previous experiences.


----------



## tink (1 Nov 2008)

sorry misunderstood your post I see you meant company and walks rather than a company walking the dog !


----------



## Bubbly Scot (1 Nov 2008)

I'd definatly go for two dogs, it's more work as you'll know but they will be company for each other. We have one dog, a beautifully behaved collie that we can leave comfortably for up to six hours now and again. We then added a boxer (found him through AAM as it happens) and while he can't be left for very long, we found they are great company for each other, with or without humans around.

I wouldn't want to leave my two alone for a full working day but only because the boxer has to be contained and we feel it would be unfair. If he was allowed to roam the house I think the two of them would be just fine.

Good luck.


----------



## danaforever (3 Nov 2008)

hello, I am the proud owner of a beautiful 5 month old puppy.  My husband works from home however from time to time he has to be away with work. When he is travelling, I leave the puppy indoors with access to a side passage if he needs to do his business (but he rarely does, he holds it until he gets to the garden most of the time). He has food, water and toys too with him.  I leave the house at 9am and my mother visits him at 12.30pm until 1.30pm to let him out and to have a chat with him.  I am home then at 5.30pm and we have a chat, cuddles and we go for a long walk. Then we spend the evening by the fire. I am totally devoted to my puppy. I hate the thought of him being alone. I like to think if I were  a dog it is me I would chose to live with. My situation is not perfect when my husband is travelling but with life the way it is for all of us, we are so busy etc. I couldnt imagine not having a dog and cant see why I shouldnt.  There are so many of them uncared in the world and I think the love and attention they get when you are with them makes up for the absences. Good luck MandaC.


----------



## chrisboy (3 Nov 2008)

I live on my own, work shift and the dspca refused me a dog. They're quite strict about not having the dog left on its own..


----------



## truthseeker (3 Nov 2008)

Rois said:


> How do you know he enjoys his own company?  Dogs are pack animals and crave company, canine or human.



Totally agree with this, myself and himself would love a dog but we both are gone from 8am-5pm (at the earliest) mon-fri, we both feel it would be unfair for a dog to be left alone that long and that regularly. If one person worked part time or we had different hours maybe, but dogs being dogs they ARE pack animals and IMO it would not be right.


----------



## LouthLass (3 Nov 2008)

Whilst I agree that dogs are indeed pack animals and would prefer company, I do not think that just because for some part of the day they will be on their own this is not a valid enough reason not to have a dog around the home.  When you consider the alternatives that are open to the dogs in pounds all over the country surely a good home is better than no home.  I'm sure there are AAM's out there who will know of some dogs that are kept in deplorable conditions up and down the country that are often mistreated, abused and neglected.  I would have no hesitation in recommending someone to have a dog as long as they have enough of a garden/back yard to run around in and are not annoying any neighbours during the day.


----------



## z104 (3 Nov 2008)

I'd recommend 2 dogs. Dogs crave company.

My 2 play with each other constantly and are great company for each other when we are at work. They come in during the evening and sleep outside at night in their dog home. They're like 2 peas in a pod and often share their inside bed with each other even though they each have their own.

A dog left alone all day would probably go a bit mad.

To be honest, looking after 2 dogs isn't twice the work of looking after one.


----------



## chrisboy (3 Nov 2008)

Niallers said:


> I'd recommend 2 dogs. Dogs crave company.
> 
> My 2 play with each other constantly and are great company for each other when we are at work. They come in during the evening and sleep outside at night in their dog home. They're like 2 peas in a pod and often share their inside bed with each other even though they each have their own.
> 
> ...



Except there's twice the dog crap to be picked up!! I got a dog in the end, and my girlfriend has a dog, and the 2 dogs now live with me one week and her the next! Just didnt seem fair for them to have to spend the day on their own when they could be together..


----------



## MandaC (3 Nov 2008)

Went down to DSPCA yesterday afternoon to have an informal chat with them.  They were not too keen on someone taking a dog/dogs that would not be there all day.

Anyway, the girl said I could write myself down for a home visit and take it from there with them.  

I do understand the concerns, but as other people have said, there are so many dogs being pts and left alone all day everyday in tiny dog runs, then perhaps it is not the worst thing for me to offer 2 dogs a home, albeit they only have their own company during office hours.

Am in the process of changing jobs, so will wait till I settle and then review situation.


----------



## mell61 (3 Nov 2008)

i'd have to say that I'd love to have a dog, but am not in a viable position to because of work.   I'm fortunate that 2 days a week I work from home, so only 3 days are 'away', but I still consider this to be too much for me to get a pet.
5 neighbours in my immediate area are, like me, commuters but they have decided to get dogs, and if pains me that the dogs just spend the day barking and barking and barking.   As yet I've never seen any of them being taken for a walk, so wonder why people got them!   One poor little westie just runs around after his tail for ages most days.
I personally think unless you can commit to being there for a good portion of the day (at least some of the daylight hours), having a dog shouldn't be considered.


----------



## Smashbox (4 Nov 2008)

Rois said:


> How do you know he enjoys his own company? Dogs are pack animals and crave company, canine or human. My neighbours dog is left alone in the garden all day and howls most of the time - it's very distressing to hear. When they had 2 dogs he never cried. Would you consider getting a second dog for company?


 

I know this because my parents live next door and there doesnt be a sound out of him. When their two dogs come round, he gets distressed and doesnt like it, and so I KNOW that my dog enjoys being alone more so than being with others.

He was raised alone, he's 2 now and thats how I will be keeping it. As an owner, you know what your animal does and doesnt like.


----------



## truthseeker (5 Nov 2008)

Smashbox said:


> I know this because my parents live next door and there doesnt be a sound out of him. When their two dogs come round, he gets distressed and doesnt like it, and so I KNOW that my dog enjoys being alone more so than being with others.
> 
> He was raised alone, he's 2 now and thats how I will be keeping it. As an owner, you know what your animal does and doesnt like.



Just because he is afraid of 2 other particular dogs doesnt mean he enjoys his own company. Dogs ARE pack animals by nature and if a dog has been raised without social interaction with other dogs he becomes anti social (just like a human) and doesnt know how to behave with other dogs. Anti social humans/animals dont necessarily enjoy their own company, it is simply preferable to distress because they dont know how to socialise. The distress could well indicate that the dog is unbalanced as a result of being raised alone.


----------



## hotlips (5 Nov 2008)

> have to say that I'd love to have a dog, but am not in a viable position to because of work. I'm fortunate that 2 days a week I work from home, so only 3 days are 'away', but I still consider this to be too much for me to get a pet.

That's exactly our situation. For those 3 days, we have a walker come in and take the dog out with other dogs for 1-1.5 hours. On all days, she gets a 45 minute off lead walk in the morning and another walk in the evening. She lives indoors with us and is never alone really for more than 4 hours.
She appears to be perfectly happy and I certainly think her life is pretty good. She is a rescue dog.


----------



## truthseeker (5 Nov 2008)

hotlips said:


> That's exactly our situation. For those 3 days, we have a walker come in and take the dog out with other dogs for 1-1.5 hours. On all days, she gets a 45 minute off lead walk in the morning and another walk in the evening. She lives indoors with us and is never alone really for more than 4 hours.
> She appears to be perfectly happy and I certainly think her life is pretty good. She is a rescue dog.



Thats a fantastic idea, especially that the walker takes her out with other dogs so she gets socialisation as well.

If you dont mind me asking, whats the ballpark cost of the dog walker and how many dogs are walked at once?


----------



## deedee80 (5 Nov 2008)

Hi there,

Myself and my boyfriend have a little westie. We got her when she was 6 weeks old and she is now a year and a half. I love the dog so much!

We both work but my boyfriend gets a lot of study leave and I work flexi so its not too bad. They are fabulous company but a huuuuge commitment. I never ever stay late in work or go out straight from work as I am concerned about getting home to the dog as I know she has been on her own all day. On the nights my boyfriend is in college I don't go out, I spend quality time with my dog. I know this might sound insane but I would feel so guilty leaving her all the time. I tried to bring her out places with me, ie. different places to walk her or over to my parents but she gets dreadful car sick  I considered getting a second dog as company for my westie and had my brothers friend bring his lovely little dog over to the house. Well my dog went insane and when I went to pet the other dog she went to attack it (I have never ever witnessed this before, it was truly shocking) so getting a second dog went out the window. Just to ad, she is not unsociable, she has been walked with other dogs and there is never a problem and she is great around kids.  I think it was the fact of another dog in her home and getting attention from me.  The poor dog was in a heap for the whole day after that episode.  Obviously it would be different if you got two dogs together. If you go away alot make sure you have someone reliable to mind your dog as I think alot of kennels can be horrible places and very stressful for the animals. I have been really fortunate to find a small kennels near my house that really looks after the dog but had a terrible experience in the one I used before this one. I absolutely can't imagine life without my dog as she is just the funniest, cutest, cheeky little thing but to be honest had I really been prepared for the emotional rollercoaster I have been through since getting the dog (she was really sick twice...had serious behavioural problems and we are now paying a fortune to have her trained...I am tied to the house 3 evenings a week due to the guilt I feel when I leave her....there is alot more I won't go into) then I probably would have thought a lot longer and harder about getting the dog. But I could never ever be parted from her now that I have her.


----------



## truthseeker (5 Nov 2008)

deedee80 said:


> I considered getting a second dog as company for my westie and had my brothers friend bring his lovely little dog over to the house. Well my dog went insane and when I went to pet the other dog she went to attack it (I have never ever witnessed this before, it was truly shocking) so getting a second dog went out the window. Just to ad, she is not unsociable, she has been walked with other dogs and there is never a problem and she is great around kids.  I think it was the fact of another dog in her home and getting attention from me.



Thats exactly it, the dog thinks youre 'her' human and was being territorial. Your dog thinks she is the pack leader and not you. If you assert yourself as the pack leader you should be able to bring other dogs in and if YOU think its ok then your dog will too.
She sounds lovely though - westies are so cute.

Back to the OPs original query, MandaC - if the SPCA are against you having a dog because you are out a lot thats a pretty good indicator of whats good for an animals welfare, I know that there is the argument of dogs living in shelters or on left alone in tiny dog runs etc and is it not better for a dog to at least have a nice home with some company in the evenings etc....but the SPCA are dying to rehome dogs, so Id be inclined to listen to them.

What about a cat? Theyre way more independant, dont need nearly as much care and give plenty of love.


----------



## deedee80 (5 Nov 2008)

> Thats exactly it, the dog thinks youre 'her' human and was being territorial. Your dog thinks she is the pack leader and not you. If you assert yourself as the pack leader you should be able to bring other dogs in and if YOU think its ok then your dog will too.
> She sounds lovely though - westies are so cute.


 
yeah thats why I'm getting her trained at the moment - she definitely thinks she's top dog in our house 

When she calms down a bit I am considering signing up to these guys


----------



## truthseeker (5 Nov 2008)

deedee80 said:


> yeah thats why I'm getting her trained at the moment - she definitely thinks she's top dog in our house
> 
> When she calms down a bit I am considering signing up to these guys



You should watch the Cesar Milan Dog Whisperer dvds (we got them very cheap on ebay), very sensible, doesnt go in for any rubbish, treats dogs like dogs and gets on with it, a lot of it is stating the obvious (if youre familiar with dogs) - but extremely watchable in youre into animals and plenty of educational stuff there too.

The dogs in distress people are brilliant, have had dealings in the past, they really care about dogs.


----------



## Billo (5 Nov 2008)

I was out for a walk at the seaside today, and I was annoyed at the amount of disgusting dog pooh that was everywhere. The owners had no regard for other people or for safety.
I never saw it so bad.

It also annoys me to see residents in our estate letting their dogs out and loose after dark to get exercise and to foul up other residents gardens.

By all means people should be allowed have dogs, but they should respect other people's wishes as well. At present many do not unfortunately.

Rant over

Billo


----------



## reidJ (9 Apr 2009)

I live alone, have one Boxer and work three 12-hour days and one four-hours day a week.  I appreciate this isn't ideal, but my husband died when the dog was three and I never considered having him re-homed.  
For the long days I pay e30 for dog-walking per day - one hour in the middle of the day, plus half an hour in the evening.  I also take him out again soon as I get back from work.
On my days off he gets two hours off the lead each day.  It's hard work but worth it!
A dog IS a pack animal and if a dog is distressed by other dogs then, I would imagine, it's because he's not properly socialised and is missing out hugely on running and playing with other dogs.


----------



## Caveat (10 Apr 2009)

We would love a dog but being out all day (approx. 8:30 to 6:30 - sometimes later) made our decison for us.  We got two cats instead - not the same but require much less attention.


----------



## bb12 (10 Apr 2009)

chrisboy said:


> I live on my own, work shift and the dspca refused me a dog. They're quite strict about not having the dog left on its own..



I live on a farm but the dspca started to give me a lecture when i rang them looking for 2 cats and they found out i work full time! totally ridiculous!! i rang up my local vet and got 2 rescued cats from them instead, vaccinated and spayed and free.  the cats have the life of reilly roaming anywhere they want to go on the farm.


----------



## baldyman27 (10 Apr 2009)

I have 2 dogs that are left alone most of the day. They get on well with each other, have plenty space to roam during the day, fresh water and food ad lib. They are happy and healthy (one is 18 years old and still going strong), as confirmed by my vet. We always kept two, if one dog died, the loneliness of the other was distressing and so we got a new dog if that happened.Dogs do like company and I wouldn't keep a dog on their own. The welcome in the evenings makes me smile every time. Well worth it.


----------



## mohenley (29 Apr 2010)

Hi

Sorry to hijack your thread but was wondering if someone could maybe advise me on what I should do?

We found a mixed terrier in our estate a couple of months ago and we took him in. Not sure if he was abandoned  or strayed. We advertised (shops, garda station, vets, church notice and even in newspapaers) and went through all the channels (not chipped) but the owners did not claim him. He is also about 70% blind. We have kept him as we were thinking if we sent him to the pound he would be PTS. He is maybe 7-8 years old.

We do not have dogs and this is new to us but he lives outside(in the shed with blankets etc and has a large garden to spend the day in) - when we are home he is in and out of the utility room which is fine and I take him for a walk every day and spend some time in evening with him and in the morning. We were hoping that we would reunite him with the owner or find a more suitable home but this did not materialise.

However, altho he is no bother and we love having him we are away between 10 and 12 hours a day (Mon - Fri) so he is by himself which we think is not fair. No one we know would take him either so I am wondering did we actually make the right decision to keep him or should we send him to the pound?


----------



## truthseeker (29 Apr 2010)

If he is a stray, he may well be used to being by himself.

By the sounds of things, partially blind, not young, strayed - you have done the right thing. I cant imagine he would get any better future.

The most important thing is - does he seem happy? If he isnt pining or behaving badly out of frustration or loneliness, then he is ok.

It was a good thing you did.


----------



## droileen (29 Apr 2010)

I "adopted" a lovely golden Labrador that was 6 months old.  At that time, I was not aware that she had been kept indoors all day long, until I discovered her extreme anxiety levels if she was left alone - she destroyed furniture, wiring etc. etc. She is 3 years old now & is well settled but her anxiety soon surfaces, if left alone for any period.  I wanted to get another dog for companionship for her, but my wife objected - stating that they would be liable to roam together & worry sheep, as we live in the country.


----------



## mohenley (29 Apr 2010)

Thanks,

We have tried everything , apart from the pound to get him a good home (we advertsied in evening herald - Stevie Wonder, the blind terrier) but nothing came of it.

It is hard to tell if he is happy but he seems contented enough. He craves company and loves cuddles. I had a feeling that he maybe belonged to an older person as just loves sitting at your feet and being constantly petted. At the weekends we leave the garden gate open and unless we are out the front he won't go out. We tested this in case he may wanted to leave to maybe find way home (we planned on following/guiding him).

He taunts the neighbours dog through the fence and is digging in the garden (my poor veg patch and flowers!) out of boredom I suppose. I would personally hate for him to go as I have got very attached to him but if I knew he was to have company for most of the day it would be best for him. I have never met a dog so well mannered and obedient which is why I really thought that he was well cared of and the owner would have claimed him, I am now thinking that maybe the owner passed away.


----------



## mohenley (29 Apr 2010)

Hi

We are also now thinking that if we are to keep him long term then we may need to get another dog for company.


----------



## pinkyBear (29 Apr 2010)

Hi there Mohenley, I must say your adopted dog sounds as though he is very happy where he is.. He appears to have come from a place where he was cared for, it is my guess you guys were his lucky find 
P..


----------



## truthseeker (29 Apr 2010)

mohenley said:


> Hi
> 
> We are also now thinking that if we are to keep him long term then we may need to get another dog for company.


 
He sounds like a good boy, who was taught manners before you came across him.
If you are going to get a second dog then maybe a neutered submissive female for him to make friends with - a girl who doesnt have very high energy, so they can lie together and be petted.


----------



## mohenley (29 Apr 2010)

thanks for your advice Truthseeker and Pinkybear. Unless circumstances change we will keep Stevie and maybe in a few months get another dog (my husband does not like small dogs generally thou Stevie is an exception so it would probably be a puppy which would be medium to large when fully grown). Would this be an issue for mixed terriers in general - dogs don't bother him at all/he is not aggressive although when need he will defend himself.


----------



## truthseeker (29 Apr 2010)

If Stevie is generally good with other dogs then you dont have much to worry about. However, it can more difficult for an adult male to get along with another male who wasnt his litter-mate, as dog packs have a structure with the alpha male at the top. So if you get a male puppy, things may be fine for some time, then one day the puppy could decide he is assuming alpha position (as he gets stronger and Stevie gets older) - and trouble could start as Stevie may not want to give up his position. 

You could get the same issue with a female puppy, but its more likely to be avoided if you go for a calm submissive female who wont be looking to be top dog.

Your best bet is to have the dogs introduced carefully (theres loads of videos on youtube showing how to introduce dogs properly - or get a Cesar Millan dvd) - and gauge Stevies reaction before making a final decision. If he seems to take well to a new puppy and the new puppy seems to take well to him, then alls good.

Depending on where you get a new puppy they may have someone you can speak to as well - I know our local DSPCA has a behavioural person who will discuss this kind of issue.

The only thing in your posts that would give any cause for concern is that Stevie taunts the next door dog, suggesting he may be territorial. If this is the case you will have to be careful introducing a new dog into his territory - but it can be done, just carefully.


----------



## pinkyBear (29 Apr 2010)

Hi there, we have two dogs - one is very social and the other dog not so (bless him attacked 3 times by other dogs).. I would concur with truthseeker - the new dog would need to be introduced very carefully.. We have had huge problems in the past with the not so social fella and dogs in our house!!!


----------



## bb12 (29 Apr 2010)

would the pounds not be easier to get dogs from than the dspca? surely it's a fantastic thing to get a dog that is about to be put down because his 5 days are up rather than leave him to die? i don't think he'd care if you were out working for a few hours of each day!


----------



## mohenley (29 Apr 2010)

Thanks again,

He quite possibly is territorial (I know he certainly does not like cats!)- the neighbours have a German Shepherd and a Lab. It was the German Shepherd who intiated the taunting and Stevie did ignore it but after a week he started to taunt back. Again only seems to happen when we are not around so I think it is also boredom. Funny thou, the Lab is not bothered. We will take this into consideration. It will be a while before we get around to getting another dog - little did we know we would be in this position a year ago!!


----------



## truthseeker (29 Apr 2010)

Mohenley - the next doors dogs - the Lab does nothing because the German Shepard is the pack leader, so no need for the Lab to protect the territory cos the pack leader is taking care of business. However - your guy may just be reacting.

Id advise you to test him out with other dogs in his territory in a controlled way. Get someone you know with a dog and meet them away from your house, with Stevie. Walk both dogs, and let them interact away from the house. After the walk (energy drained and introduction over), come back to your house, and let the other dog in with Stevie (both dogs still on leash so you can control the situation). Check out Stevies reaction. Also, check out the other dogs behaviour - especially in the back garden. If you become confident enough to take them both off leash on this test, and the other dog starts peeing round the garden and marking the territory and Stevie doesnt mind - then Stevie is going to be fine.

You can move on from that test to having someone bring a strange dog around and an introduction IN Stevies territory and see how that goes - itll give you an indication of how he might be if he gets a new pal. 

Just be careful and show leadership yourself, correct Stevie if he behaves badly etc...


----------



## mohenley (10 May 2010)

Hi,

Can anyone give any advice to stop a dog barking? 

Stevie, in last couple of weeks has decided to start barking during the night - this morning he woke us at 4am. Initially there were dogs barking in the disatnce and we think that is why he started to bark but they have not been barking in last few days and he is. We live in an estate and don't want to be upsetting neighbours who have small children by waking them. My husband goes out each time he barks and catches him barking and gives him a smack. he stops then but a couple of nights later and he is barking again. It is not like he is afraid, he is barking with his tail wagging!!


----------



## truthseeker (10 May 2010)

I wonder if there is a female in heat nearby thats causing the local males to bark?

Is he left out at night? Maybe bring him in?


----------



## mohenley (10 May 2010)

He is outside but lives in a shed. The shed has no door on it yet but my husband is going to put up a makeshift door so he cannot go around the garden at night. The last couple of times he barked we put the lead on him and tied him in the shed and he never barked at all - we thought that would have encouraged him not to bark but not!


----------



## Mers1 (11 May 2010)

I would bring him in also, maybe his bed by a radiator?  He is probably protecting "his" territory now!   Possibly get him a teddy bear - dont laugh but they like to have a favourite toy!


----------



## mohenley (20 May 2010)

he seems to have been behaving himself since. we are thinking of getting the bark collar which gives a small shock if he barks.

As for toys if we give him anything he goes away and burys it!! His toy is his blanket which he likes to take everywhere!


----------



## mohenley (21 May 2010)

Hi, I am wondering if it is worth getting pet insurance for our dog?


----------



## Sherman (21 May 2010)

mohenley said:


> My husband goes out each time he barks and catches him barking and gives him a smack. he stops then but a couple of nights later and he is barking again. It is not like he is afraid, he is barking with his tail wagging!!


 
Why would your husband smack him? Besides being unnecessary and cruel, it won't stop the 'bad' behaviour. He's obviously doing it because he knows your husband will go downstairs to him, which is exactly what he wants. He is effectively training your husband to come to him and give him company whenever he wants.


----------



## mohenley (21 May 2010)

we are new to dogs in general (we did not make a consious decision to get a dog, stevie just appeared and did not have the heart to send a blind dog to a pound) , we have tried to ignore him and let him bark but this is not good when you have neighbours with families beside you so we had to try and do something (and of course he stopped when he did give him a smack). He was barking because he could hear other dogs barking in the distance. Anyway the good news is that he has now not barked during the night for the last week.


----------

